
Reinventing E-mail, One Message at a Time - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/23/reinventing-e-mail-one-message-at-a-time/?hp
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Even if it appears in the NYT, this isn't news. It certainly isn't new.

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/replace+shell+script?sort=by...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/replace+shell+script?sort=by_date)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1378784>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1192790>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1102238>

The original, however, is interesting, and worthy of being in an archive of
great articles/talks/items.

